# Time To "Step Up"And Get On The Soup Box!



## Meanderer

What kind of soup do you like?  Here's a chance to "crow" about your favorite!







I like bean & bacon, and tomato & rice. We also like to make 16 bean soup!


----------



## Honey

broccoli and stilton, vegetable, french onion


----------



## Meanderer

Honey said:


> broccoli and stilton, vegetable, french onion


I am not familiar with stilton! What is it?


----------



## Honey

it's a village that produces stilton cheese which is strong and full of flavour


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I love making soups. My faves are cabbage soup,French onion,split pea and believe it or not,a "diet" soup that I make with spicy V-8 juice and a million different veggies.


----------



## SeaBreeze

French onion, cream of chicken, split pea.


----------



## Pappy

Plain old Campbell's Tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches.:grin:


----------



## Falcon

I like most kinds of soups except  "cold" soups.

My favorite  is  Andersons' split pea, either in a can or in the actual restaurant.

I like  tomato soup in a mug with a tad of butter, salt and pepper, heated and sip it; no spoon needed.


----------



## Meanderer

I had turtle soup once.  A guy at work made it, and I kidded him that he killed it twice... once when he killed it, and again when he boiled it to death.  Reminds me of the guy who walked into a restaurant and said "Give me a bowl of turtle soup...and make it snappy"!


----------



## Raven

My favourites out of a can are tomato & rice, split pea & ham and green pea.
I usually make my own soups because there is a lot of salt in canned soups.
Home made chicken vegetable is very tasty on cold days and it's healthy.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh yes,and a new favorite that I made a while back. Chicken Barley. I was going to make chicken noodle,then at the crucial time,realized I had no noodles. I did have barley though so used that. It was awesome


----------



## Ina

Mrs. Robinson, I make a hearty beef & barley soup. Oh yeah thanks for recipes.


----------



## Meanderer

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Oh yes,and a new favorite that I made a while back. Chicken Barley. I was going to make chicken noodle,then at the crucial time,realized I had no noodles. I did have barley though so used that. It was awesome


That was using your noodle! Sounds good.


----------



## rkunsaw

Homemade vegetable beef soup. It can vary a lot according to the vegetables in seasons. I made some creamy asparagus soup that is really good too.

I agree about the excess salt in canned soup. Even what they call lower sodium versions have way too much.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> Homemade vegetable beef soup. It can vary a lot according to the vegetables in seasons. I made some creamy asparagus soup that is really good too.
> 
> I agree about the excess salt in canned soup. Even what they call lower sodium versions have way too much.


I noticed Campbells has a "heart healthy" choice.  What have they taken out?


----------



## Meanderer

*The strangest soup in a can.*

_Gather round the soup-box while I tell you about the strangest soup I ever saw in a can.  It was in a "Foods of the World" type store, and there sitting on the shelf ....for $4.85...was a can of Bird's nest soup!  I did not buy it, but I came close!

"The soup calls for the nest of a bird called the swiftlet or cave swift. These birds produce special nests found not in trees but in caves throughout southern Asia, the south Pacific islands, and northeastern Australia. (It would be closer to spit soup.)

__As you can imagine, it’s not easy to attach a nest to a cave wall. These industrious birds use a mixture of seaweed, twigs, moss, hair, and feathers to fashion the nest. The truly bizarre secret ingredient: saliva. Male birds gorge themselves on seaweed, which causes them to salivate like a Labradoodle at a picnic. Saliva threads, which contain a bonding protein called mucilage, spew out of the bird’s mouth. Once dry, the saliva acts as cement. The crafty avian will continue to build on to the nest until it can support the weight of its bird family. The process usually takes about forty-five days."_

http://andrewzimmern.com/2014/01/01/bizarre-bites-birds-nest-soup/


----------



## Falcon

Interesting,  but no thanks.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Original Stone Soup Story*

This is the original stone soup story published in English. It was first published in London in 1808. The author is Robert Moser. Stone Soup is classified by folklorists as a Stone Soup is an Aarne-Thompson-Uther type 1548 folktale. That is a folktale in the “clever man” category. In Moser’s version of the story he emphasizes the traveler’s social skills.






*The Original Stone Soup Story from 1808,**“To Make Stone Soup”*​
A traveler, apparently wearied, arrived one morning at a small village that lies to the north of Schauffhausen, on the road toe Zurich, in Switzerland. A good woman sat spinning and singing at the door of her cottage; he came up to her; talked first about the roughness of the roads, and then of the prospect of a luxuriant vintage along the banks of the Rhine: at last he asked her if she had any fire?

“To be sure I have! How should I dress my dinner else?”

“Oh, then,” said the Traveler, “as your pot is on, you can give me a little warm water.”
“To be sure I can! But what do you want with warm-water?” “If you will lend me a small pot,” said the Traveler, “I’ll show you.”

“Well! you shall have a pot. There, now what do you want with it?”

“I want, said the Traveler, “to make a mess of stone soup!” “Stone soup!” cried the woman, “I never heard of that before. Of what will you make it?”
“I will show you in an instant,” said the man. So untying his wallet, he produced a large smooth pebble. “Here,” he cried “is the principal ingredient. Now toast me a large slice of bread, hard and brown. Well, now attend to me.”

The stone was infused in warm water; the bread was toasted, and and put into the pot with it. “Now,” said the Traveler, “let me have a bit of bacon, a small quantity of sour krout, pepper, and salt, onions, celery, thyme.” In short, he demanded all the necessary materials.

The good woman had a store cupboard and a well cropped garden; so that these were procured in an instant, and the cookery proceeded with great success. When it was finished, the kind hostess, who had watched the operation with some anxiety, and from time to time longed to taste the soup, was indulged. She found it excellent. She had never before tasted any that was so good. She produced all the edibles that her cottage afforded; and spreading her table, she, with the Traveler, made a hearty meal, of which the stone soup formed a principal part.

When he took his leave, he told the good woman, who had carefully washed the stone, that as she has been so benevolent to him, he would, in return, make her a present of it.

“Where did you get it?” said she.

“Oh,” he replied, “I have brought it a a considerable way; and it is a stone of that nature, that if be kept clean, its virtue will never be exhausted, but, with the same ingredients, it will always make as good a soup as that which we have this day eaten.”
The poor woman could hardly set any bounds on her gratitude; and she and the Traveler parted highly satisfied with each other. Proud of this discovery, she, in general terms, mentioned it to her neighbors. 

By this means the recipe was promulgated; and it was in the course of many experiments at length found, that other pebbles would make as good soup as that in her possession. The viand now became fashionable through the Canton, and was indeed so generally approved, as to find its way to most of the peasants’ tables, where stone stoup used frequently be served as the first dish.


----------



## Ina

I always wondered where that came from. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer

*"Chicken Soup With Rice" Song.....Good All Year 'round!*


----------



## Jackie22

I make homemade vegetable beef soup too, I use chicken broth as a base and whatever veggies that I have, I especially like okra in it.


----------



## Meanderer

Jackie22 said:


> I make homemade vegetable beef soup too, I use chicken broth as a base and whatever veggies that I have, I especially like okra in it.


I am not familiar with orka.  What is it?


----------



## Jackie22

o·kra
ˈōkrə/
_noun_
[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]


a plant of the mallow family with long ridged seedpods, native to the Old World tropics.
the immature seedpods of the okra plant eaten as a vegetable and also used to thicken soups and stews.

Meanderer, it is a vegetable, grown mostly in the South.


----------



## Ina

Meanderer, Fried okra or pickled okra is very good, but boiled okra gets slimmy.


----------



## Meanderer

Jackie22 said:


> Meanderer, it is a vegetable, grown mostly in the South.



It must be delicious then!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Okra-Always used in gumbos,if I`m not mistaken.....


----------



## Ina

Mrs. Robinson, Gumbo is fantastic and you'll find all over Louisiana and East Texas. Try cutting it into 1/2 lengths, dreg it in milk, and then roll in corn meal. Cook it in a deep fried or in a big old cast iron skillet in a couple of inches of your choice of oils. :wave:


----------



## i_am_Lois

I like Campbell's cream of celery soup as an ingredient when cooking. I use it when I make pork chops & noodles and also when I make a stew with sliced knockwurst, cabbage & carrots.

For straight out of the can eating... my favorite soup is Progresso chickarina soup.

As a child I really enjoyed Campbell's Scotch broth, but I haven't seen that available on any supermarket shelves in decades. I don't even know if they still make it.


----------



## Ina

Lois, Email Campbell's and ask. I email lots of companies, they will tell you if it's still a product, and many times I can either order straight from them, or they tell where it can be found.  nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Not to harsh anyone's mellow lol, but just realized that Campbell's soups are GMO.  http://gmo-awareness.com/avoid-list/gmo-soups/


----------



## Ina

Sea, What is GMO? :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> Sea, What is GMO? :wave:



Here's some info Ina, many other countried don't allow them due to health reasons...









*More information on GMOs*...http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/toxicology-expert-speaks-out-about-roundup-and-gmos/



> *What are GMOs?
> *
> GMOs, or “genetically modified organisms,” are plants or animals that have been genetically engineered with DNA from bacteria, viruses or other plants and animals. These experimental combinations of genes from different species cannot occur in nature or in traditional crossbreeding.
> Virtually all commercial GMOs are engineered to withstand direct application of herbicide and/or to produce an insecticide. Despite biotech industry promises, none of the GMO traits currently on the market offer increased yield, drought tolerance, enhanced nutrition, or any other consumer benefit.
> 
> Meanwhile, a growing body of evidence connects GMOs with health problems, environmental damage and violation of farmers’ and consumers’ rights.
> 
> *Are GMOs safe?
> *
> Most developed nations do not consider GMOs to be safe. In more than 60 countries around the world, including Australia, Japan, and all of the countries in the European Union, there are significant restrictions or outright bans on the production and sale of GMOs.
> 
> In the U.S., the government has approved GMOs based on studies conducted by the same corporations that created them and profit from their sale. Increasingly, Americans are taking matters into their own hands and choosing to opt out of the GMO experiment.  http://www.nongmoproject.org/learn-more/


----------



## Ina

Thank you Sea,    ... fftobed:


----------



## hollydolly

I never eat canned soup...wayyy to acidic,  and or salty ..yukk!!

I make soups a lot my favourite is Broccoli and stilton (cheese) soup...yuuuummmmmyyyyy..but I also love my mothers' classic Bacon, leek, carrot and lentil soup.I make it often in the winter .


----------



## i_am_Lois

Ina said:


> Lois, Email Campbell's and ask. I email lots of companies, they will tell you if it's still a product, and many times I can either order straight from them, or they tell where it can be found.  nthego:



Thanks for that tip Ina.


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> I never eat canned soup...wayyy to acidic,  and or salty ..yukk!!
> 
> I make soups a lot my favourite is Broccoli and stilton (cheese) soup...yuuuummmmmyyyyy..but I also love my mothers' classic Bacon, leek, carrot and lentil soup.I make it often in the winter .


hollydolly, your Broccoli and cheese soup sounds good!  For the "home-made-soup-challenged" among us:  there is also a lot of soup in those cans.   When it comes to soup, I try to never say "never".


----------



## Meanderer

i_am_Lois said:


> For straight out of the can eating... my favorite soup is Progresso chickarina soup.  As a child I really enjoyed Campbell's Scotch broth, but I haven't seen that available on any supermarket shelves in decades. I don't even know if they still make it.



Lois, thanks for the education!  I don't believe I've heard of chickarina soup or scotch broth!
View attachment 7910


----------



## Meanderer

So many choices!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

i_am_Lois said:


> I like Campbell's cream of celery soup as an ingredient when cooking. I use it when I make pork chops & noodles and also when I make a stew with sliced knockwurst, cabbage & carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> As a child I really enjoyed Campbell's Scotch broth, but I haven't seen that available on any supermarket shelves in decades. I don't even know if they still make it.



Oh Lois! Scotch Broth was always my favorite as a kid too! You`re right,haven`t seen it in many years either.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,here we go! They do still make it. Not available at the moment though. I had a sneaky feeling it might contain lamb-I really never eat lamb at all. But as I was looking it up,I started thinking "hmmmm,Scotch...I`ll bet it has lamb." Yup.

http://www.amazon.com/Campbells-Condensed-Scotch-Broth-10-5-Ounce/dp/B000FK8M64


----------



## Meanderer

uan beag (Scottish little lamb)


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8125View attachment 8126


----------



## Warrigal

I'm partial to some hot and spicey Asian soups - chicken laksa and tom yum with prawns

.


----------



## Meanderer

*4 Super Smart SOUP Recipes You Can Savor Year Round*

Super Soups!
http://drlorraine.net/super-smart-soup-recipes-year-round/

Do you want to prepare more meals at home, but feel like you don’t have enough time or skill or whatever? If so, it might be time to soup up your kitchen. It’s is one of the simplest ways to make a meal with minimal effort. The next time you need to pull together a quick and healthy dinner, make soup.

View attachment 8322


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Hot Bloody Mary soup[/h]http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2604647/hot-bloody-mary-soup


----------



## Meanderer

*How to cook perfect cullen skink*

Full-flavoured, hearty, and comfortingly creamy, is cullen skink the world's finest fish soup?
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/jan/05/how-to-cook-perfect-cullen-skink







"Cullen skink. Not a promising name for a soup, in all honesty – I think Dickens missed a trick by not borrowing it for one of his villains – but one sniff and you'll be won over. Stuffed full of warming wintery ingredients like smoked fish and starchy potatoes, made rich and comforting with milk or cream, it never fails to cheer, even in the darkest days of January. (Unless, I admit, you're sitting upwind of someone else's helping, in a badly ventilated office, with only a meanly filled, heavily chilled turkey sandwich for company. Then you might feel, with some justification, that cullen skink is as malevolent as it sounds.)
About that name: Cullen is, of course, a fishing town on the Moray Firth, an inlet popular with haddock, while "skink" has a more puzzling history. The New York Times claims it comes from the Middle High German word for a weak beer, which seems to make some of sense for a thin soup, but the Oxford Companion to Food counters that it's a variation of the German "schinke", or ham, denoting a shin specifically: "so the archetypal skink is a soup made from shin of beef".
Cattle perhaps being more valuable than fish in coastal regions, the locals adapted the idea to suit their own ingredients – and I'm very glad they did. Smokier and more assertive than American chowder, heartier than classical French bisque, it's one of the world's finest seafood soups."


----------



## Meanderer

*Eat the Rainbow Black Bean Soup*

http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2011/10/eat-the-rainbow-black-bean-soup.html


_When you add greens to hot soup, they instantly wilt and practically disappear. So though I started with 4 cups of lettuce, each time I served this soup I wound up adding more lettuce or spinach to each bowl. Feel free to add as much as you like. Call the kids over so that they can watch as the soup absorbs ridiculous amounts of greenery.
_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cabbage Soup: an Anti-Cancer Recipe
 By Dr. Ben Kim




> If you want to significantly lower your risk of developing cancer, consider





> eating cabbage at least a few times a week. Cabbage belongs to the Cruciferous
> family of vegetables - other vegetables that belong in this family include
> broccoli, cauliflower, kale, collards, Brussels sprouts, Bok Choy, watercress,
> and arugula.
> 
> Phytonutrients found in cabbage and other Cruciferous vegetables stimulate your
> genes to increase production of enzymes that detoxify your cells, resulting in
> elimination of free radicals, toxins, and potential carcinogens from your body.
> 
> If you do a search through the archives of peer-reviewed and indexed journals at
> the National Library of Medicine, you'll find numerous studies that indicate
> that people who eat large amounts of cruciferous vegetables have a
> lower-than-average risk of developing lung, colon, breast, ovarian, prostate,
> and bladder cancer.
> 
> Perhaps the most powerful, anti-cancer phytonutrient found in cabbage and other
> cruciferous vegetables is indole-3-carbinole, a compound that stimulates
> cellular detoxification, including estrogen detoxification. Indole-3-carbinole's
> ability to prevent estrogen dominance is what makes cruciferous vegetables like
> cabbage an excellent food choice for cancer prevention, particularly breast
> cancer prevention.
> 
> If you want to enjoy the many health benefits of cabbage but don't know where to
> start, give the following Cabbage-Miso soup a try. It's super easy to make, and
> is one of the tastiest soups that we enjoy in our home.
> 
> Cabbage Miso Soup Recipe
> 
> 6-8 servings
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4 cups (around 10 ounces) chopped green cabbage
> 6 cups water or vegetable broth (vegetable broth adds lots of flavor)
> 2 celery ribs, diagonally sliced
> 1 yellow onion, thinly sliced
> 1 carrot, thinly sliced
> 8 garlic cloves, 4 finely chopped and 4 sliced
> 1/3 cup miso (or Korean den jang)
> Few drops sesame oil per bowl(optional)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Bring 6 cups of water or vegetable broth to a boil in a big soup pot. Add
> cabbage, celery, onion, carrot, and sliced garlic. Cover, reduce to low-medium
> heat, and cook for about 15 to 20 minutes, or until vegetables are tender.
> 
> 2. Stir in chopped garlic, then turn off heat. Dissolve miso with some of hot
> soup liquid in a cup or bowl, then pour it into the pot.
> 
> For an extra zing of
> flavor, add a few drops of sesame oil to each bowl just before serving. If you
> enjoy sweet and sour soups, add fresh lime juice (about 1 lime for the whole
> pot) right before adding the miso.
> 
> Enjoy this nourishing cabbage and miso soup - it goes wonderfully with a bowl of
> rice and kim chi, a fermented Korean cabbage dish.


----------



## Meanderer

*What The Union Soldiers Ate by Tori Avey*

[h=1]Captain Sanderson’s Comissary Beef Stew[/h]




Enjoy a hearty slow-cooked meal with this adaptation of an original beef stew fed to the Union army. Tori Avey explores thefull story of the challenges of feeding soldiers during the Civil War in The History Kitchen.

http://www.pbs.org/food/the-history-kitchen/civil-war-cooking-what-the-union-soldiers-ate/


----------



## Shirley

Mrs. Robinson, how do you make chicken barley soup?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=2]Yesterday's Soup[/h]A hobo knocked on the door and asked for something to eat. The woman asked "Do you mind eating yesterday's soup"? "No", he said "that will be good". 

The woman replied "Come back tomorrow"!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13373


----------



## Meanderer

*"Incredible Hulk" Soup, not so Incredible! ....but the CAN... WOW!!*

The Green Giant's:kiwi-fruit: Cousin, The Incredible Hulk:kiwi-fruit:,  has his own Campbell's soup can....full of tasteless pasta wheels in repulsive colors:eeew:!   The Giant:kiwi-fruit: CAN, fills a wheelbarrow! ...so bring along your BIGGEST soup spoon!


----------



## Cookie

Made a very tasty lentil soup the other day..... sooooo good and nutritious

Little brown lentils 1 1/2 cup
3 big stalks Celery diced
Large Onion diced
3 big tomatoes
Oil & salt
Paprika (1/2-1 tsp) 
Quinoa (1/4 cup)

Cook for about 1+ hr. til lentils soft


----------



## AZ Jim

Bean and bacon, New England clam chowder, home made chicken noodle.


----------



## Meanderer

Boy, Jim, I love Bean with Bacon too!  We never had clam chowder, growing up.


----------



## Glinda

Meanderer said:


> http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2011/10/eat-the-rainbow-black-bean-soup.html
> 
> 
> _When you add greens to hot soup, they instantly wilt and practically disappear. So though I started with 4 cups of lettuce, each time I served this soup I wound up adding more lettuce or spinach to each bowl. Feel free to add as much as you like. Call the kids over so that they can watch as the soup absorbs ridiculous amounts of greenery.
> _



My personal favorite would be a veggie soup with all fresh ingredients.  This looks delicious!


----------



## tnthomas

Meanderer said:


> What kind of soup do you like?  Here's a chance to "crow" about your favorite!



My homemade chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Ameriscot

I haven't bought soup in a tin for years.

My specialty is carrot and coriander. Faves that I don't make are Cullen Skink (smoked white fish, potatoes etc., and lentil. Broccoli is good too.


----------



## Meanderer

Ameriscot said:


> I haven't bought soup in a tin for years.
> 
> My specialty is carrot and coriander. Faves that I don't make are Cullen Skink (smoked white fish, potatoes etc., and lentil. Broccoli is good too.


My Wife likes to make Lentil and Vegetable Chowder.  Cabbage soup is also a favorite.   I like to open  cans of soup.  When forced to choose between two good things, I like to think"Why not both"?


----------



## Ameriscot

I used to buy Baxter's soup which is very good for a tinned soup.  It's a UK company.  But now I like nothing but homemade. 

I sometimes make a veggie soup and put in just about everything including lentils and rice.  But husband is the cook in this house and I just do occasional soups.


----------



## Meanderer

Here we go!nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> Here we go!nthego:




Aye!


----------



## Meanderer

*Here's What Campbell's Soup Needs To Do To Prevent Its Own Extinction*

Soup in a bag?






"Campbell's Soup has been a staple of the American diet for more than 140 years, but the company has seen its core product lose its market share in recent years.


"The company is struggling to maintain relevance, particularly with millennials, a group of about 80 million Americans between the ages of 18 and 34, according to Forbes' Jenna Goudreau.


Unless the soup company can increase sales with this demographic, business experts predict that The Campbell's Soup Company will be rendered extinct within the next ten years.


"Campbell's CEO Denise Morrison, who has been in office for just over a year, is pushing numerous marketing initiatives to target America's younger, more mobile population and said that by August, 50 new Campbell's products — including 32 new soups — will have hit supermarket shelves.


"Some of these new products include Go Soups, a six-flavor line in plastic pouches, and ShakeDowns, a line of pre-cut vegetables that come with dry seasoning packets, both meant to convey portability and freshness.


"But soup-in-a-bag for twentysomethings isn’t Morrison’s only big move, reports Forbes. In the next decade she plans to expand business operatives in Indonesia, Malaysia, Mexico and Australia, while also "ramping up exports to Europe, Asia and the Middle East."


----------



## RadishRose

I wonder why twenty-somethings are not buying canned soup. Sounds like easy soup to me.

Are they making their own soup or just not eating soup at all?

I'm also curious to know what the 32 new soups will be.

As a child I LOVED Campbell's soups; loved the advertising too.


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> I wonder why twenty-somethings are not buying canned soup. Sounds like easy soup to me.
> 
> Are they making their own soup or just not eating soup at all?
> 
> I'm also curious to know what the 32 new soups will be.
> 
> As a child I LOVED Campbell's soups; loved the advertising too.
> 
> View attachment 20470




I looked on Campbell's website but can't find a list of ingredients.  But they still have too much salt and sugar.  We do have some Campbell's soups in my UK supermarket, but the biggest section is a UK brand - Baxters.


----------



## Meanderer

Baxter's Lobster Bisque and Baxter's Scottish Smoked Salmon are highly rated on Amazon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> Baxter's Lobster Bisque and Baxter's Scottish Smoked Salmon are highly rated on Amazon.



I won't even guess at the price!


----------



## Ameriscot

OMG!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=baxter's+soup


----------



## Meanderer

A very rich soup, indeed!


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> A very rich soup, indeed!



Much more reasonable prices here!


----------



## Cookie

Baxters is expensive here, but sometimes goes on sale. Not too bad, for canned soup.


----------



## QuickSilver

Speaking of soup.... and expense..   Anyone else remember when Oxtails were dirt cheap?   My mother made oxtail soup a lot during the winter.. and I know they were cheap because my dad was a roofer and didn't work regularly in the winter.  I know you could get a whole bunch of them for a few dollars.. and I love oxtail soup..    Yikes...  I bought some yesterday to use in my tomato gravy..  I got 6 tiny ones for $9.00!!!   Since when did oxtails become so expensive.. just another meat that goes through the gate last..  You would swear it was lobster tail...  not oxtail..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

SOUP


----------



## Lon

I like Minestrone, Clam Chowder(white), French Onion, Bean/bacon & just about every other kind of soup.


----------



## RadishRose

Shall we try another figure of the Lobster Quadrille?' the Gryphon went on. `Or would you like the Mock Turtle to sing you a song?'


`Oh, a song, please, if the Mock Turtle would be so kind,' Alice replied, so eagerly that the Gryphon said, in a rather offended tone, `Hm! No accounting for tastes! Sing her "Turtle Soup," will you, old fellow?'


The Mock Turtle sighed deeply, and began, in a voice sometimes choked with sobs, to sing this:--


    `Beautiful Soup, so rich and green,
    Waiting in a hot tureen!
    Who for such dainties would not stoop?
    Soup of the evening, beautiful Soup!
    Soup of the evening, beautiful Soup!
        Beau--ootiful Soo--oop!
        Beau--ootiful Soo--oop!
    Soo--oop of the e--e--evening,
        Beautiful, beautiful Soup!


    `Beautiful Soup!  Who cares for fish,
    Game, or any other dish?
    Who would not give all else for two p
    ennyworth only of beautiful Soup?
    Pennyworth only of beautiful Soup?
        Beau--ootiful Soo--oop!
        Beau--ootiful Soo--oop!
    Soo--oop of the e--e--evening,
        Beautiful, beauti--FUL SOUP!'


----------



## Meanderer

The Moms - Soup Song (Official Music Video)


----------



## RadishRose

I just made a pot of Mexican spiced soup day before yesterday, coincidentally.


----------



## gennie

Vegetable beef made with remnants of Sunday's roast


----------



## Aunt Bea

This is one of my favorites.

I leave out the heavy cream and bacon.

Also, swap out the potatoes for some shell shaped pasta.

You get the idea, just use what you have on hand.


----------



## Meanderer

Substitute ......


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Bea


----------



## Meanderer

Elementary Soup




A. Warhol


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Giantsfan1954

Tasted to me like they just added more water,it was way to salty


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## connect1

Tomato

Cream of broccoli 

Cream of mushroom 

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

So many choices!


----------



## hearlady

I just made a mushroom and barley soup with beef broth, carrots, celery, garlic, thyme and a pinch of rosemary. It was good with a roast beef sandwich with mustard and a glass of V-8.


----------



## Meanderer

Not home made, but good when hungry!


----------



## hearlady

Looks good!


----------



## Serena77

I like navy bean soup, broccoli & cheddar and chicken noodle, all home made preferably.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meanderer said:


> I noticed Campbells has a "heart healthy" choice.  What have they taken out?



Probably everything that makes it taste good!

I have favorites and use the seat-of-the-pants method when making soup. My all-time favorite, though, is steak soup. And no matter what kind of homemade soup, it always tastes better with homemade bread. Sometimes wheat bread, sometimes white bread, sometimes onion bread. 

Sigh. It's still far to hot here for soup. C'mon fall!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I guess it's time for this thread to reappear. However...it was 96 here today. We're a long way from soup weather here, more's the pity, but I've started thinking about which soup to make first when the weather gets cooler. Mexican potato soup with cornbread? Steak soup with homemade wheat bread? Veggie soup with onion bread? Refried bean soup with cornbread? Soup! 

Somebody remind me in January or Feb-u-dreary when I'm whining that it's too long until spring that in August September I was longing for cool weather.


----------



## gennie

my favorite -my version of Senate Bean Soup


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'd forgotten about bean soup. I make navy bean soup using the bone from our New Year's ham. Gosh, now that the g'kids are gone (most of the time!), I wonder what our traditional big holiday meals will be? If we get something like a small Cure81 ham, there won't be a bone. Hm. Good thing there's plenty of time between now and the new year to "hatch a plot," as my daddy used to say.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I don't know if I posted earlier but my favorite soup is called "Italian Wedding Soup"*


----------



## RadishRose

Last week or maybe the week before I made a pot of Italian Wedding soup  w/escarole and the tiny meat balls.  Still have a small container in the freezer.

Now, I'm thinking of a nice Greek chicken and arborio rice soup with egg and fresh lemon juice whisked in.  (Avgolemono) It;s been over a year...


----------



## RadishRose

LOL @Sassycakes , we posted at the same time!

Here's mine from last year or longer..


----------



## Meanderer

37 Cold Soups for When It’s Just Too Hot (LINK)

Here are a collection of Food & Wine's best and unique cold soups that can be enjoyed year-round. They are fantastic appetizers for your next dinner party, are easy to make and will impress your guests. These refreshing recipes include classic gazpacho and chilled cucumber soup. Try one of the fantastic recipes today.


----------



## Judycat

I like a good vegetable beef and a good old fashioned potato soup.  A good fish chowder too.


----------



## Patio Life

Mushroom/Barley soup is my favorite.


----------



## Meanderer

Ode to Soup....

_"Do you have a kinder, more adaptable friend in the food world than soup? Who soothes you when you are ill? Who refuses to leave you when you are impoverished and stretches its resources to give you a hearty sustenance and cheer? Who warms you in the winter and cools you in the summer? Yet who is also capable of doing honor to your richest table and impressing your most demanding guests?…Soup does its loyal best, no matter what undignified conditions are imposed upon it. You don’t catch steak hanging around when you’re poor and sick, do you?_"
_~Judith Martin (aka Miss Manners), etiquette columnist_


----------



## Ronni

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I love making soups. My faves are cabbage soup,French onion,split pea and believe it or not,a "diet" soup that I make with spicy V-8 juice and a million different veggies.


That diet soup is called (or used to be called) peel-a-pound soup. The theory behind it is that it takes more calories to digest It than the calories you consume by eating It!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Judycat

Mmm. Paw soup.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Souped up UFO!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I absolutely love Campbell's green pea soup, not the split pea with ham.  The green pea soup comes like a paste that has to be pulled out of the can and diluted. I also like my homemade broccoli soup and homemade minestrone.


----------



## Meanderer

Whoa!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/al-capones-soup-kitchen-great-depression-chicago-1931/


----------



## Pappy

Waiter!!!  Whats a fly doing in my soup?
Looks like the back stroke sir:


----------



## Wren

Leek and potato for me, with plenty of black pepper


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's raining and going to be chilly today (chilly by southern standards, that is). Definitely a soup day. Veggie? Meatball? Mexican potato? So hard to decide...


----------



## tortiecat

Chicken soup with homemade stock, potato and leek, Campbell's
cream of mushroom and most of the soups served in our residence
dinning room.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fine lot of help you are! I still haven't decided, and time's a-wastin'. It doesn't help that DD and I were supposed to go grocery shopping (this morning) but DGD wanted to along. According to DD, we had to wait for her to get up. I just heard her walking across her bedroom (her room is right above The Hovel). It's cold. It's raining. I really can't get motivated to go out now. Maybe I'll make a shepherd's pie. Or a chicken pot pie. Or one of those soups. Still can't make up my mind, but when I finally do, I already have all the ingredients.

How much you wanna bet that DGD doesn't wanna go along after all? Kids.


----------



## RadishRose

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's cold. It's raining. I really can't get motivated to go out now.


Stay home and make soup.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

RadishRose said:


> Stay home and make soup.....



Well. DGD wants to go get something to eat. At 2:40. How likely is it that she'd eat anything I made for dinner? Then they're going grocery shopping. I asked DD to just bring back a gallon of milk for me. I'm gonna eat something from the freezer that can be nuked. 

I'm annoyed. This is what a "noyd" looks like


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

More noyds escaping. Now DGD doesn't want to go grocery shopping. She only wants to go out to eat. I don't think we have an emoji that snorts steam from the nostrils so just picture it. DD and I were up at 7. Figured on grocery shopping not later than 10. So...now we're going grocery shopping tomorrow morning at 9. Well, yanno, unless we need to wait for DGD to get up and decide if she "feels good" and wants to go along. According to DD, she's "cranky" because she doesn't "feel good." How much you wanna bet she feels fine as soon as she makes some plans with her friends.

Rant over. I'm gonna make some kinda soup because, dammit, I don't WANT something from the freezer that can be nuked. I. Want. Soup.


----------



## jujube

Oh, I love to make soup.  I make "refrigerator stew" when my vegetable bin needs cleaning out.  In go the limp carrots and floppy celery and the week-old half onion.  In go the plastic container of lima beans from dinner three days ago and the potatoes starting to sprout.  I might make chicken soup or I might make beef soup or there just might be vegetable soup with some Better than Bouillon flavoring it. Who knows.


----------



## Meanderer

"Refrigerator Stew"  what a great Idea!  Here's another link...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So I made chicken pot pie, ate a piece, took the rest over and put it in DD's fridge. We reheated it and had it for supper Monday night. Yesterday I still wanted soup, but just when I was gearing up to create a pot of Mexican potato soup, DD brought me a cup of some kind of more-than-delicious Dairy Queen. That was around 2, and I wasn't hungry again until around 8 when I didn't feel like cooking. Maybe I'll try again today.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> "Refrigerator Stew"  what a great Idea!  Here's another link...


I could make a tasty soup from that fridge.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mexican potato soup is _finally_ in the crockpot. Did we think I'd ever get that far? LOL  I might even make apple crisp for dessert if my desire for apple crisp overcomes my loathing for peeling apples.

Remember stoves with deep well cookers? As I recall, they were only on electric stoves. A back burner could be lowered and an insert that came with the stove put in there. My mother and grandmothers used to keep it on simmer forfreaking ever and almost all leftovers were added to the pot. On a busy day, like laundry day or Saturday when bread making took up a good bit of time, a Jar of home-canned tomatoes was added to it, the heat turned up, et voila!, soup for supper. It was never the same twice, but it was always good.

Something else they were good for was browning Sunday's pot roast first thing on Sunday morning, turning the heat down, and letting it cook while we were at church. It was a heavenly smell to come home to, especially in our cold, cold winters.

Those deep well cookers were probably what generated the notion and invention of the Crockpot.


----------



## Meanderer

13 Seasonal Thanksgiving Soups  (LINK)

This German onion soup recipe is a light-colored cousin to the darker French onion soup. It is sweet and luscious and warming and perfect for a cozy start to Thanksgiving.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Looks good but I always wondered about that soup course. Heck, by the time I'm finished with soup, I'm full and can't eat anything that comes after it.


----------



## Meanderer

To feel safe and warm on a cold wet night, all you really need is soup.

There is nothing like soup. It is by nature eccentric: no two are ever alike, unless of course you get your soup in a can.​


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

The stove in the house I spent my first 16 years in had a deep well cooker.I had forgotten all about those. My mom used it a lot.


----------



## RadishRose

Now I'm inspired to make some chicken soup maybe Sun. or Mon.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The stove in the house I spent my first 16 years in had a deep well cooker.I had forgotten all about those. My mom used it a lot.



I just remembered what my mom used the deep well for most of the time. She would sterilize glass baby bottles full of formula for my little sister. Probably for me too, but I can`t remember that far back


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> *The strangest soup in a can.*
> 
> _Gather round the soup-box while I tell you about the strangest soup I ever saw in a can.  It was in a "Foods of the World" type store, and there sitting on the shelf ....for $4.85...was a can of Bird's nest soup!  I did not buy it, but I came close!
> 
> "The soup calls for the nest of a bird called the swiftlet or cave swift. These birds produce special nests found not in trees but in caves throughout southern Asia, the south Pacific islands, and northeastern Australia. (It would be closer to spit soup.)
> 
> As you can imagine, it’s not easy to attach a nest to a cave wall. These industrious birds use a mixture of seaweed, twigs, moss, hair, and feathers to fashion the nest. The truly bizarre secret ingredient: saliva. Male birds gorge themselves on seaweed, which causes them to salivate like a Labradoodle at a picnic. Saliva threads, which contain a bonding protein called mucilage, spew out of the bird’s mouth. Once dry, the saliva acts as cement. The crafty avian will continue to build on to the nest until it can support the weight of its bird family. The process usually takes about forty-five days."_
> 
> http://andrewzimmern.com/2014/01/01/bizarre-bites-birds-nest-soup/


They offer this soup in some Chinese restaurants in my area.  Never tried it.


----------



## Lewkat

Beef Barley, Butternut&Apple Squash and Tomato Bisque are among my faves.


----------



## fmdog44

Thai soups are out of this world.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I thought about making a simple hamburger veggie soup today. That's as far as it got--thought about it. Then I thought about making pintos and cornbread. That's as far as it got--thought about it. A job well thought over is half done so there's hamburger veggie soup and pintos and cornbread half done. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I thought about making a simple hamburger veggie soup today. That's as far as it got--thought about it. Then I thought about making pintos and cornbread. That's as far as it got--thought about it. A job well thought over is half done so there's hamburger veggie soup and pintos and cornbread half done. Maybe tomorrow.


Meals should be well thought out, instead of well thawed out!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So no hamburger and veggies were harmed yesterday. No pinto beans and cornmeal were harmed, either. I had Cheerios for supper. But I've been jonesing for tuna/noodle casserole for a while so made some today. Mine gets peas in it. DGD doesn't like tuna. DSIL doesn't like peas. I made it anyway, took it over to DD's kitchen and set it down on the top of the stove. I just went over to get some for lunch, and it had already been dug into. Hmmm. It's not soup, but it does have a can of cream of cr@p soup in it, so that counts, right?

I'm still wanting hamburger veggie soup and pinto beans and cornbread.

I'd post a recipe for hamburger veggie soup but it's one of those by-guess-and-by-golly soups. A little of this, a little of that, whatever veggies are available at the moment and envelope of onion soup mix. If it's just veggie soup with no meat, I throw in an envelope of Italian dressing mix. A creative cook I'm not.


----------



## jerry old

Ina said:


> Meanderer, Fried okra or pickled okra is very good, but boiled okra gets slimmy.
> 
> Watching someone eat boiled okra with the threads hanging down, and sliding
> off the spoon (slimy): especially if a piece falls off and they try to grapple
> with it-can't pick it up because it is so slick-ug!
> Wrestling with boiled okra is a sporting event, not for dinner table.


----------



## Meanderer

Sounds like fun, Jerry!  I never tried Okra....but did enjoy the musical....


----------



## debodun

Progresso chicken barley and beef barley and butternut squash soups are pretty good. I used to like cream of mushroom, but for a while, there hasn't been that may pieces of mushroom - more like eating warm white sauce. Wonton I like on occasion.


----------



## tortiecat

Bought leeks, onions, and potatoes to make soup to-day; now I need
the energy to make soup with them!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

New England Clam Chowder, French Onion Soup, Scotch Broth, my own Chicken Soup n Beef Stew.


----------



## gennie

If I'm buying soup, I like Progresso but for N. E. Clam Chowder, I prefer Campbells.


----------



## gennie

gennie said:


> If I'm buying soup, I like Progresso but for N. E. Clam Chowder, I prefer Campbells.


It's almost cold enough for oyster stew.


----------



## jerry old

Progresso's soup is thin and watery compared to Campbells.
Campbells make a fair Pea Soup, good on chilly days.


----------



## Nautilus

I make a shellfish bisque: oysters, clams, scallops and mussels, a few onions but no fillers like potatos, etc.  The bisque won the grand prize in a city-wide cooking contest a few years back.  I made about 1.5 gallons but only served small bowls to the three judges.  After the prizes were announced, I went back to the kitchen.  The entire pot was empty...eaten, stolen...whatever.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Beef barley soup is my fave, but I love chicken tortilla soup, too. And borscht.  And bean soup. And tomato basil. I just love soup.


----------



## RadishRose

I like to make my own beef barley soup. Sometimes I throw in a handful or two of the small amount of frozen spinach remaining in the bag.


----------



## Meanderer

Sometimes our favorite Soups can be a Mystery!


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> I noticed Campbells has a "heart healthy" choice.  What have they taken out?



Flavor.....very dull tasting.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Flavor.....very dull tasting.


They took out all the "good" stuff.  We shy away from the "red heart" on can, and choose the "heart-less" over the tasteless.


----------



## Meanderer

1990s Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup TV Commercial


----------



## Aunt Bea

I get a kick out of this one.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/ACz0/campbells-tomato-soup-grandkids


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Soup Box...


----------



## jerry old

Back to Bird's Nest Soup:


Saw a national geo. doc many years ago.

In burma I believe, natives scaling cliffs with rickey ladders made of vines and ropes to get at the nest which make bird’s nest soup. The nests are in crevices in the mountain wall or in caves. This is a family endeavor, very Arduous and dangerous

One old man climbed the vine ladder, up about 90 feet where he harvested the bird nest. His support staff remains on ground assisting in whatever way they could.
Narrator keeps repeating how dangerous it was, and the only r eason they did it was the extreme profit they could earn.

Goggle says the bird nest sell in China for 2,500.00-10,000.00 a kilo. It’s alleged to increase your vigor, youth and potency …;however, a few bowls are ineffective, you have to make it a regular part of your diet.

How much does canned bird’s nest’s soup cost in the u.s.?
Don’t know, but am suspicious. I think the soup is marketed , the same way they market chicken and noodle soup.;
campell’s soup: chicken and noodles consist of noodles and a cook quickly *waving a live chicken* over the pot-so much for the chicken.& noodles


----------



## Meanderer

We were at Baldingers Food From All Nations, some years back, where I saw a can of bird's nest soup on the shelf.  It was priced at $4.95....we did not buy it. 

It was during one of the Olympics in the eighty's, when while working overtime, we stopped at a little diner to eat.  One of the guys ordered chicken noodle soup.  Midway through it, he called to the waitress "Hey Miss, was this an Olympic chicken"?  When she asked what he meant, he said "The chicken that ran through this soup"!


----------



## gennie

jerry old said:


> Progresso's soup is thin and watery compared to Campbells.
> Campbells make a fair Pea Soup, good on chilly days.



jerry, Progresso soup is supposed to be eaten as it comes from the can while most Campbells is diluted with a can of milk or water.  If you are adding any liquid to Progresso, it will be thin and watery. 

I'm neither pushing nor knocking either brand.  I prefer home made and made a pot of veggie/beef just yesterday but I keep a few cans of commercially made on hand for days I need a quick and easy meal.

My home made soup will be especially good today since we had a 30 degree drop in temp. overnight.


----------



## jerry old

Gen:
So which is the best soup at the super market-none, nothing can beat a home made soup cooked in a crock pot.
Why am I too lazy to get the 'fixings' and have something 'really' good on these chilly nights.
There used to be a restaurant that served home made Pea Soup on 
Wednesdays.  I'd drive ten miles for a serving of a four oz bowl...
Of course, always ate two bowls.  Oh! was it good.


----------



## Gaer

After reading your posts, I had to go into town and get ingredients for a couple homemade soups!  Talk about the power of suggestion!  Chicken noodle and veg soup and another one made with ground round, tomato soup, beef broth,onion, salsa, corn with cheese and Fritos on top, etc.  (my own concoction).  It's gonna get cold the next few days and I'm stayin in!
Oh!  Take Campbells tomato soup, add: cayenne pepper, basil, garlic powder, half & half, black pepper and parmesan cheese.  Pretty yummy!
Stay warm and cozy everybody!


----------



## gennie

jerry old said:


> Gen:
> So which is the best soup at the super market-none, nothing can beat a home made soup cooked in a crock pot.
> Why am I too lazy to get the 'fixings' and have something 'really' good on these chilly nights.
> There used to be a restaurant that served home made Pea Soup on
> Wednesdays.  I'd drive ten miles for a serving of a four oz bowl...
> Of course, always ate two bowls.  Oh! was it good.



From the routine supermarket brands, I prefer Progresso partly because its cans do not contain BPA and Campbells do. 

Thanks for asking because *it prompted a new search and I learned* that Progresso cans are NOT BPA free as advertised according to tests by Consumer's Union.     However, Campbells says that they will be 75% BPA free by end of year.  I do think Progresso tastes better but is a little more pricey.  I will now severely  limit my commercial soup use.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

All Thai soups and Chinese hot & sour.


----------



## Meanderer

Soup for Breakfast: It Does a Body Good 
*Jump to Recipe




*
​


----------



## Meanderer

The Best Throwback Soups from the 1950s





*Best Ever Potato Soup*
                                    You'll be surprised at the taste of this rich and cheesy easy potato soup. It really is the best potato soup recipe, ever. I came up with it after enjoying baked potato soup at one of our favorite restaurants. I added bacon, and we think that makes it even better. —Coleen Morrissey, Sweet Valley, Pennsylvania Get Recipe


----------



## Suzy623

Meanderer said:


> *The strangest soup in a can.*
> 
> _Gather round the soup-box while I tell you about the strangest soup I ever saw in a can.  It was in a "Foods of the World" type store, and there sitting on the shelf ....for $4.85...was a can of Bird's nest soup!  I did not buy it, but I came close!
> 
> "The soup calls for the nest of a bird called the swiftlet or cave swift. These birds produce special nests found not in trees but in caves throughout southern Asia, the south Pacific islands, and northeastern Australia. (It would be closer to spit soup.)
> 
> As you can imagine, it’s not easy to attach a nest to a cave wall. These industrious birds use a mixture of seaweed, twigs, moss, hair, and feathers to fashion the nest. The truly bizarre secret ingredient: saliva. Male birds gorge themselves on seaweed, which causes them to salivate like a Labradoodle at a picnic. Saliva threads, which contain a bonding protein called mucilage, spew out of the bird’s mouth. Once dry, the saliva acts as cement. The crafty avian will continue to build on to the nest until it can support the weight of its bird family. The process usually takes about forty-five days."_
> 
> http://andrewzimmern.com/2014/01/01/bizarre-bites-birds-nest-soup/


Makes me think of shark's fin soup. Also an Asian favorite I believe.


----------



## Suzy623

Meanderer said:


> I am not familiar with orka.  What is it?


It's a southern thing.  Good fried, in gumbos, in peas (field peas and okra...YUM!).


----------



## Suzy623

Suzy623 said:


> It's a southern thing.  Good fried, in gumbos, in peas (field peas and okra...YUM!).


Oh! Good in a variety of soups too.


----------



## Gary O'

My wife's concoctions

Never quite know what all is in 'em
...and usually never have it again
'Oh, this and that'

It's all a mystery
...a pipping hot bowl of wonderful mystery


----------



## In The Sticks

A good Hot & Sour soup is my second favorite.  I use it to judge the overall quality of a Chinese restaurant.

Vietnamese pho soup is my all time favorite.  So good.  But tough to find in a rural area.


----------



## Meanderer

Another Souper Sunday ahead!  Be blessed!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I absolutely love Campbell's green pea soup (not the split pea with pork in it).  It comes in a highly condensed form. I dilute using 3/4 can of water to one can of soup. My husband loved it too. Once I bought 18 cans from Walmart.com at a reasonable price after no longer finding the soup in stores. They lasted for a little over a year Recently I looked on Walmart's site again and they want a mint for them.


----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> The Best Throwback Soups from the 1950s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Ever Potato Soup*
> You'll be surprised at the taste of this rich and cheesy easy potato soup. It really is the best potato soup recipe, ever. I came up with it after enjoying baked potato soup at one of our favorite restaurants. I added bacon, and we think that makes it even better. —Coleen Morrissey, Sweet Valley, Pennsylvania Get Recipe


Long ago, I had a very old Southern cooking cookbook, and a soup recipe I tried was great.  It was made with _mashed_ potatoes, and I think it was called Carolina Moon Potato Soup.  Haven't been able to find it anywhere since then.  

Otherwise, I like Campbell's Cream of Chicken and Mushroom soup.


----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> I absolutely love Campbell's green pea soup (not the split pea with pork in it).  It comes in a highly condensed form. I dilute using 3/4 can of water to one can of soup. My husband loved it too. Once I bought 18 cans from Walmart.com at a reasonable price after no longer finding the soup in stores. They lasted for a little over a year Recently I looked on Walmart's site again and they want a mint for them.
> View attachment 101117


Homemade green pea soup was the first recipe we made in Home Economics class when I was in grade 7. I recall straining the peas through a mesh sieve, which took forever. It turned out very tasty. Never tried it at home though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> Homemade green pea soup was the first recipe we made in Home Economics class when I was in grade 7. I recall straining the peas through a mesh sieve, which took forever. It turned out very tasty. Never tried it at home though.


I tried using canned peas one time but it just wasn't the same. Guess it didn't help that I did not strain the soup. Probably used too much water too. I don't remember making soup or much of anything else in Home Ec.


----------



## JustBonee

Pinky said:


> Homemade green pea soup was the first recipe we made in Home Economics class when I was in grade 7. I recall straining the peas through a mesh sieve, which took forever. It turned out very tasty. Never tried it at home though.



Were you in my Home Ec class  @Pinky ?   ..   .. I remember doing something like that too.


----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> I tried using canned peas one time but it just wasn't the same. Guess it didn't help that I did not strain the soup. Probably used too much water too. I don't remember making soup or much of anything else in Home Ec.


If I recall correctly, we used milk or cream .. not water. It's nice that we can buy tins of decent soup nowadays.


----------



## MickaC

The only canned soup i like is Campbells Cream of Mushroom, use it for sauces as well.....Homemade, mix of barley, shredded cabbage and carrots, and either tiny meatballs or small sausages, using vegetable stock......other favorite of mine, potato soup, shredded potato, leaks or white onion, vegetable stock.   Both are super thich, eats like a meal by themselves. No recipes, except in my head.


----------



## RadishRose

I used to like Campbell's chicken gumbo soup growing up, it had okra in it.






By itself, okra tastes good but has a slimy feel. It's great in gumbo, pickled or fried.

As for pea soup, I make a nice one and never heard of straining it. My mother used to love Habitant yellow pea soup from Canada.

Although I grew up with Campell's soup, I really don't like canned soup anymore. They taste funny since I learned how to make soups myself. I make my own favorite soups when I want them.


----------



## Ruthanne

I like many soups, ok probably most but my all time favorite is split pea with a big ole ham bone in it.


----------



## Lewkat

I like Campbell's slow cooked kettle tomato basil bisque soup.  Delicious.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Chicken Soup With Rice by Carole King and Maurice Sendak_​


----------



## Meanderer

“Dreaming of a White Christmas” Soup in a Jar  (link)​







Ingredients​*1 pkg* Pioneer Country Gravy Mix (or substitute)
*2 tbsp.* chicken bouillon granules
*2 tbsp.* onion, dried, minced
*2 tbsp.* celery flakes, dried
*2 tsp.* parsley flakes, dried
*3 cups* wide egg noodles (or other pasta), uncooked

Preparation Instructions​
*Pour* *Pioneer Country Gravy Mix* into wide-mouth quart jar. In small bowl, *stir* together bouillon granules, onion, celery and parsley. Pour into jar to make second layer. *Add* noodles. Seal with lid.
Make a Gift Tag: “Empty contents of jar into a large saucepan or Dutch oven. *Add* 8 cups water; heat to boiling on high. Reduce heat to medium; add 1 (10-oz.) or 2 (6-oz.) cans cooked and chopped chicken. Cover and simmer for 5 to 6 minutes or until noodles are tender, stirring occasionally.
*Attach* gift tag and decorate jar as desired.


----------



## Meanderer

Santa's Soup Mix​This dry beany soup-mix is assembled in just 10 minutes and is a great gift idea for Christmas.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Navy bean soup with celery, carrots, onions and shredded ham off the bone and lots of Tabasco.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## gennie

Ahhh, so many interesting new varieties available.   I know it's been way too long since I've visited the market.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Chicken and Dumpling soup


----------



## Lara

Lobster & Corn Chowder, New England Style Clam Chowder
All organic homemade: Vegetable Soup, Chicken Soup, Wild Rice-Chicken-Mushroom Soup
Japanese Seafood Soba Soup


----------



## Meanderer

Heavy...!


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Manhattan clam chowder, split pea, French onion and cream of broccoli


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Cock-a-leekie Soup


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> I used to like Campbell's chicken gumbo soup growing up, it had okra in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself, okrOa tastes good but has a slimy feel. It's great in gumbo, pickled or fried.
> 
> As for pea soup, I make a nice one and never heard of straining it. My mother used to love Habitant yellow pea soup from Canada.
> 
> Although I grew up with Campell's soup, I really don't like canned soup anymore. They taste funny since I learned how to make soups myself. I make my own favorite soups when I want them.


Okra is supposedly used for thickening as well, so I tried it once.  Never again.  Do not like the stuff.


----------



## Lewkat

My mother was partial to Campbell's pepper pot soup.  I haven't seen it in ages.  I always liked their cream of asparagus soup.  I prefer bisques.


----------



## Lewkat

Ameriscot said:


> OMG!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=baxter's+soup


I just saw Heinz Oxtail soup on that link.  First had it in Germany (home made of course) and it was delicious.  Thinking of trying it.  Baxter's is fairly reasonable.


----------



## SetWave

The Soup! Caught inside . . . some kinda fish gumbo...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

Campbell's Tomato Rice. Brown a couple of pork steaks (fat trimmed off) over a high heat then cover with tomato rice soup. Sprinkle some dried basil on top and bake covered for 30 minutes at 375.


----------



## StarSong

Homemade lentil soup with curry and green enchilada sauce.  My own invention.  So delish!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pumpkin Soup  recipe for the Fall


----------



## bowmore

Meanderer said:


> I am not familiar with stilton! What is it?


It is a delicious blue cheese


----------



## Feelslikefar

A soup I always make up when the weather gets cooler and I think about how a nice soup hits the spot.

Southern Peanut Soup.

The way I make it, it's pretty rich.  I use cream instead of Chicken Stock.
Also add celery and onions.

No one else in my family likes it, they're not peanut people. So more for me.


----------



## oldpop

I am also a fan of Tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. As a matter of fact I am going to have it as a late supper tonight.


----------



## Meanderer

Feelslikefar said:


> A soup I always make up when the weather gets cooler and I think about how a nice soup hits the spot.
> 
> Southern Peanut Soup.
> 
> The way I make it, it's pretty rich.  I use cream instead of Chicken Stock.
> Also add celery and onions.
> 
> No one else in my family likes it, they're not peanut people. So more for me.


I recall that Peanut soup was a favorite of George Washington.  They would garnish top with crushed peanuts.  (Recipe)


----------



## Meanderer

How to Make Yummy Swamp Soup for Halloween    




"Interesting fact: Did you know that nearly all carrots were purple until the late 16th century? It’s the orange carrots that are mutants! Less sweet and more earthy than regular carrots, these purple carrots (plus a little red cabbage) are what gives this soup its spooky color, perfect for Halloween. If you can’t find them, replace them with purple cauliflower or broccoli. This soup is packed full of antioxidants, so you’ll be eerily glowing with health while still getting your scare-fest fix"! RECIPE


----------



## Shero

French onion soup, one of my favourites!


----------



## SmoothSeas

oldpop said:


> I am also a fan of Tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. As a matter of fact I am going to have it as a late supper tonight.



a childhood staple and a go-to comfort food even today.

french onion is another favorite, chowders, cream soups, vegetable soups... 
almost any soup, along with a thick slice of crusty bread, slathered with butter makes for a fulfilling meal.

prepare a large potful and you've got good eating for days...


----------



## WheatenLover

Turkey white bean soup
Split pea soup with ham
Bean soup with ham
Chicken soup with veg and either rice or noodles
Tomato soup

I prefer homemade soup because the ingredients list is a lot smaller than with canned soups, and it is more nutritious. Right now, since I don't often feel good enough to cook, I eat Campbell's Tomato soup. I use only 1/2 the water called for. I prefer water to milk in tomato soup.


----------



## Tom 86

Campbell's Tomato & rice or plain tomato soup with grilled cheese.   Getting that time of year for soups & chili as the Temperature here is 50º


----------



## Aunt Bea

​Hoover Stew​1 (16 ounce) box of elbow macaroni or any mix of pastas that will cook in approximately the same time like shells, rotini, etc.)

2 (16 ounce) cans of stewed tomatoes OR whole tomatoes

1 (16 ounce) package of hot dogs

1 (16 ounce) can of corn (a can of beans may also be added for protein).

Cook macaroni according to the instructions on the box.  While it cooks, slice the hot dogs into very thin “coins.”  Open cans of tomatoes, beans (if using) and corn, but do not drain corn or tomatoes. Beans may be rinsed.  Combine the contents of the cans and the hot dog slices in a large pot and bring to a simmer.  Break up the tomatoes into small chunks as the mixture heats.
Drain the macaroni when it is almost done. Reserve the cooking water to add to the pot, if needed.  Add the macaroni to the tomato mixture in the pot, and continue simmering until all of the ingredients are thoroughly heated. Season as desired with salt and pepper. Add any reserved cooking water from the macaroni to keep it from becoming dry. Serve.


----------



## Shero

WheatenLover said:


> Turkey white bean soup
> Split pea soup with ham
> Bean soup with ham
> Chicken soup with veg and either rice or noodles
> Tomato soup
> 
> I prefer homemade soup because the ingredients list is a lot smaller than with canned soups, and it is more nutritious. Right now, since I don't often feel good enough to cook, I eat Campbell's Tomato soup. I use only 1/2 the water called for. I prefer water to milk in tomato soup.


Like you, I love homemade soup and rarely buy the canned stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's not quite soup season here yet, but if the weatherdude isn't lying (again!) it will be by the end of the week. I've got a gazillion soup "recipes" in my head. One of my favorites is a veggie soup with a packet or two of Italian dressing mix. If I'm feeling very veggie, I use vegetable stock; when I'm feeling meat-y I use beef stock and leftover roast beast, browned ground beef or even browned meatballs.

Heck, I've even got a recipe for refried bean soup that I doctor up a little with canned, chopped green chilies.


----------



## oldpop

Toasted peanut butter sandwich is also good with tomato soup. I guess I just like tomato soup. Split pea and ham is good too.
.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We can probably all agree with Campbell's tag line that declares "Soup is good food"


----------



## Meanderer

VERY RARE Andy Warhol Authentic Tomato Soup Shoes!


----------



## StarSong

I make a lot of soup.  

Sometimes I use half a pack of ramen, extra low sodium miso paste, some red pepper paste, and tons of veggies like bok choy, baby napa cabbage, regular cabbage, assorted leafy green, bell pepper, a little soft tofu, and whatever else looks interesting in my veggie bin and freezer.   

This morning I've got 1-1/2 cups of dried mixed beans, some bouillon and spices simmering on the stove.  Will add some lentils and split peas in a bit.  When almost done I'll put in lightly sauteed onions, carrots, green beans and celery.  Will serve over steamed squash that'll go south if I don't use it up.  

When too lazy to make soup from scratch, I start with a can of Progresso (almost any type) and start adding to it.


----------



## RadishRose

Feelslikefar said:


> A soup I always make up when the weather gets cooler and I think about how a nice soup hits the spot.
> 
> Southern Peanut Soup.
> 
> The way I make it, it's pretty rich.  I use cream instead of Chicken Stock.
> Also add celery and onions.
> 
> No one else in my family likes it, they're not peanut people. So more for me.


This sounds interesting! I looked at a few recipes online, one called for broth and cream also crumbled bacon....mmmmmmm

https://www.libbiesummers.com/recipes/southern-peanut-soup


----------



## RadishRose

I'm in the middle of making a beef barley soup today.
It's a good day for it because it's pouring rain.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael Z

I like chili made with sufficient chili powder, cumin, and black beans.  Recipe below. Add honey if needed, to taste, Use a blender full of tomato sauce if you do not have fresh or frozen tomatoes on hand.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's probably un-American to not like chili, but I don't. @Michael Z, at least you don't make yours with kidney beans, and that's a plus! I do like the liquid from chili, though. I put cornbread in the bottom of a bowl and ladle the liquid over it. Yum.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I'm in the middle of making a beef barley soup today.
> It's a good day for it because it's pouring rain.


I _LOVE _soup with barley.

I'd be interested in tasting the Southern Peanut Soup you linked, but with all that PB, half & half, and heavy cream, more than a couple of spoonfuls would send my IBS into overdrive.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I _LOVE _soup with barley.
> 
> I'd be interested in tasting the Southern Peanut Soup you linked, but with all that PB, half & half, and heavy cream, more than a couple of spoonfuls would send my IBS into overdrive.


I was actually thinking of eliminating a lot of that cream and using more broth.....


----------



## Meanderer

_Bacon Lettuce Tomato BLT Soup_
1 Serving





*Ingredients*​ 


                        1  can Tomato Basil Soup, (8 oz can)                                                    
                        6 strips bacon, cooked and chopped                                                     
                        6 ounces shredded lettuce                                                      
                        3 slices white bread, toasted and cut in half                   
 
Instructions​
Cook soup according to directions on can.
After soup is cooked, ladle into a bowl.
Place a half slice of toast on top of soup.
Add 1 ounce of shredded lettuce on top of toast.
Add 1 ounce of chopped bacon on top of lettuce.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Bacon Lettuce Tomato BLT Soup_
> 1 Serving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*​
> 
> 
> 1  can Tomato Basil Soup, (8 oz can)
> 6 strips bacon, cooked and chopped
> 6 ounces shredded lettuce
> 3 slices white bread, toasted and cut in half
> 
> Instructions​
> Cook soup according to directions on can.
> After soup is cooked, ladle into a bowl.
> Place a half slice of toast on top of soup.
> Add 1 ounce of shredded lettuce on top of toast.
> Add 1 ounce of chopped bacon on top of lettuce.


why not?


----------



## Granny B.

My most favorite soup of all time is no longer made: Anderson's Cream of Broccoli. So now I have switched to Anderson's Split Pea with Bacon.


----------



## Meanderer

_Mom’s Soup: A Mother’s Day Special_
Judy Bart Kancigor
_"My mother’s name is Lillian, but everyone calls her Honey. When I was expecting her first grandchild, Mom wanted to be called “Grandma Honey.” Mom had high hopes. My children called her “Honey” and it stuck. Even their friends think that that’s her name."_
_



_
_"If I had to name one dish that has sealed forever her culinary reputation, it would be her chicken soup. I know. You all think your mom’s chicken soup is the best. Sorry. It’s not." (Recipe)

"You want an unbiased testimonial? Here is an actual message on my answering machine from my friend Diane Weiss in New Jersey after she received my cookbook: “Judy? I just made your mother’s chicken soup, and my whole family is standing around the pot slurping with a straw!”

"Mom’s soup is dark golden in color, intensely flavorful, and, in short, a heavenly elixir. I hoard the leftovers to use on special occasions in recipes calling for chicken stock (the real secret of my stuffing and gravy)."_


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Mom’s Soup: A Mother’s Day Special_
> Judy Bart Kancigor
> _"My mother’s name is Lillian, but everyone calls her Honey. When I was expecting her first grandchild, Mom wanted to be called “Grandma Honey.” Mom had high hopes. My children called her “Honey” and it stuck. Even their friends think that that’s her name."_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _"If I had to name one dish that has sealed forever her culinary reputation, it would be her chicken soup. I know. You all think your mom’s chicken soup is the best. Sorry. It’s not." (Recipe)
> 
> "You want an unbiased testimonial? Here is an actual message on my answering machine from my friend Diane Weiss in New Jersey after she received my cookbook: “Judy? I just made your mother’s chicken soup, and my whole family is standing around the pot slurping with a straw!”
> 
> "Mom’s soup is dark golden in color, intensely flavorful, and, in short, a heavenly elixir. I hoard the leftovers to use on special occasions in recipes calling for chicken stock (the real secret of my stuffing and gravy)."_


Oh, yum!


----------



## GoneFishin

Homemade chicken noodle
Homemade chicken vegetable
Homemade vegetable beef


----------



## Liberty

Cream of Peanut soup...a favorite of George Washington and my hub!


----------



## RadishRose

Homemade-

Italian Wedding
Chicken Rice
Clam Chowder
Beef Barley
Split Pea
Lentil & Sausage


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Cream of Peanut soup...a favorite of George Washington and my hub!


I need to look that up!


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I need to look that up!


Its absolutely delicious!


----------



## StarSong

I could eat homemade every day!!!


----------



## Knight

I'm not picky when it comes to soup. Making French onion or most of the soups that have been posted about work for me. 

I think though that when my wife makes soup from left overs that would be my favorite. Seems like the herbs & spices infused into whatever the leftovers are blends into the broth & ends up in a soup I can pig out on.


----------



## Meanderer

Liberty said:


> Cream of Peanut soup...a favorite of George Washington and my hub!


I recall that Peanut soup was a favorite of George Washington.  They would garnish top with crushed peanuts.  (Recipe)


----------



## Bella

I love soup. My Mom told me when I was little, she'd ask me what I wanted for breakfast and I'd say, "soup!" Strange, lol.

One favorite is Navy Bean Soup with Smoked Pork Shank and Cornbread.





Ruby


----------



## StarSong

Ruby said:


> I love soup. My Mom told me when I was little, she'd ask me what I wanted for breakfast and I'd say, "soup!" Strange, lol.
> 
> One favorite is Navy Bean Soup with Smoked Pork Shank and Cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby


I love navy bean soup!


----------



## Meanderer

Eat like a Founding Father....try Tom Jefferson's green pea soup!

*GREEN PEA SOUP*​_"By all accounts, the pea was Jefferson’s favorite vegetable, and he grew 19 varieties at Monticello. Each spring, he held a competition with area gentlemen farmers to see who could produce the first pea of the season, with a dinner to follow featuring the legume. This would have made a great dish at that meal."_




Fresh peas taste best, though peas that have been quickly frozen while still fresh are a good substitute.

_2 tablespoons olive oil_
_1 medium yellow onion, chopped_
_2 cloves garlic, chopped_
_1 teaspoon chopped thyme_
_1 teaspoon chopped mint_
_5 pounds fresh peas, shelled (about 6 cups)_
_4 cups vegetable stock_
_½ cup water_
_Coarse salt_
_Fresh ground pepper_
_Mint sprigs_

Heat olive oil in a medium stockpot over medium heat and add onion. Cook, stirring occasionally, until tender and translucent, about 4-6 minutes. Add garlic, thyme and mint and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 8-10 seconds.

Add peas, stock and water; increase heat to high and stir until just under a boil. Reduce heat and allow mixture to simmer until peas are tender, about 1 minute. Remove from heat.

Using an emulsion blender, purée the soup, or purée the soup in batches in a blender. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper. Garnish with mint sprigs.

Makes 4 bowls of pea soup.


----------



## hawkdon

Just me, I hate pea soup so much....mom would take the split dried peas that the gov't gave us each month and make pea soup, that is it, she never attempted any other way to serve them !!!!!! So, I'll pass the soup along okay..>!!


----------



## StarSong

I love homemade split pea soup using dried peas.

In honor of it being the 4th of July, here's a link to the *US Senate's Navy Bean Soup*. Apparently a 1903 resolution mandates this soup must be offered on the Senate Restaurant menu every day.

https://www.senate.gov/about/traditions-symbols/senate-bean-soup.htm


----------



## spectratg

Campbell's anyone?


----------



## StarSong

spectratg said:


> Campbell's anyone?


Nope.  Not for many years.  Occasionally a can of Progresso's that I'll kick up with additions.


----------



## Blessed

I make a lot of homemade soups but I always have Campbells Homestyle chicken noodle in the pantry.  It is my go to if I am too sick to make my own.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I regularly make big batches of it in the winter, and still occasionally in the summer. Means less cooking for me, not that I particularly mind cooking.


----------



## Meanderer

Campbell's has come out with a new line-up of soups.  One of our favorites is Cream of Potato and Cheddar cheese.  I like Bean & Bacon and Vegetable with Beef & Barley.  I try not to be a "soup snob".  I agree with @Blessed  on the Campbell's Homestyle chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Meanderer

Firecracker Soup​I have veered off (Soup) Topic a bit to view this book of poetry by Larry Goodell........Happy Independence Day!





"Larry Goodell's new book "Firecracker Soup" gets a hearty ovation from this corner of the barrio, where poetry must be explosive, or else we throw-carry the poet out back."
https://www.larrygoodell.com/firecracker-soup


----------



## Capt Lightning

Weather terrible today - wet and windy, but quite warm.  I made tomato soup today using the last of last year's surplus  (frozen).  They're easy to peel when frozen - just put them into hot water first. 
This year's tomato crop are starting to ripen  and I've already got a good crop of courgettes.


----------



## Meanderer

Italian-style courgette soup Recipe

"This is the best courgette soup recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting textures and flavours."





"Z" is for Courgettes....


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Italian-style courgette soup Recipe
> 
> "This is the best courgette soup recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting textures and flavours."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Z" is for Courgettes....


Yum. Easy, too.


----------



## Meanderer

Our 20 Top-Rated Soups Give You Comfort By the Bowlful (recipes)






"Soup therapy, anyone? There's something deeply comforting about soup."

"It starts from the time you fill your soup pot with ingredients and continues as your home starts filling with the warm aroma of simmering soup. And when you sink your spoon into a cozy bowl of homemade soup, it's like soup knows how to soothe you in the warmest and most filling way. Here are 20 of our all-time top-rated soups, just waiting to make your day a whole lot better."


----------



## Blessed

okay, I dont feel good, get over here @Meanderer  and make me that soup.  I have the fresh bread to toast up, I just need the soup.


----------



## StarSong

Meanderer said:


> Italian-style courgette soup Recipe
> 
> "This is the best courgette soup recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting textures and flavours."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Z" is for Courgettes....





RadishRose said:


> Yum. Easy, too.


I'll try this one when zucchini are at peak season!  I'll sub the cream with something non-dairy, but otherwise it looks easy and delish.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Our 20 Top-Rated Soups Give You Comfort By the Bowlful (recipes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Soup therapy, anyone? There's something deeply comforting about soup."
> 
> "It starts from the time you fill your soup pot with ingredients and continues as your home starts filling with the warm aroma of simmering soup. And when you sink your spoon into a cozy bowl of homemade soup, it's like soup knows how to soothe you in the warmest and most filling way. Here are 20 of our all-time top-rated soups, just waiting to make your day a whole lot better."


This is a great collection. I've saved several. Thanks, Meanderer!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> This is a great collection. I've saved several. Thanks, Meanderer!


As have I!   Allrecipes.com is my go-to online recipe resource.  A few other sites might have a better recipe now and then, but Allrecipe's highly rated recipes are *reliably *good, especially because I read the tweaks and suggestions offered in the review section.  Commenters have virtually always_ actually made_ these recipes, rather than wasting everyone's time with ridiculous comments so often seen on other recipe sites:  "Ooh... this looks so good.  I have to try it this week."  And then they disappear without a follow-up post.    

I don't get the point of doing that.  Are they trying to flatter the person who posted the recipe?


----------



## Remy

Here is a cheap corn chowder soup recipe I don't think I've posted. Sorry if it's a repeat here. I'd never thought of adding cream style corn to potato soup which is basically what this is. I like Grandma Feral's channel.


----------



## Jules

Like @StarSong, Allrecipes.com is my first place to search for any recipe.  I make lots of soups for husband, just none with a meat base.  Courgette is a new word and idea for soup to me.  Will try to use both.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> Here is a cheap corn chowder soup recipe I don't think I've posted. Sorry if it's a repeat here. I'd never thought of adding cream style corn to potato soup which is basically what this is. I like Grandma Feral's channel.


Have you made this, Remy?


----------



## Oldntired

Tomato Bisque or Taco soup.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Remy

StarSong said:


> Have you made this, Remy?


I've made it probably 3 times. I just added the can of cream corn and omitted the whole corn kernels. And I used the "better than bullion" vegetable that comes in jars as a base.

One thing I noticed, if you like the soup to be thick, don't add too much water while cooking the potatoes and onion. The can of cream corn seems to add liquid. I made some slight changes to the recipe but still really like it.


----------



## Remy

Oldntired said:


> Tomato Bisque or Taco soup.


I want to try making my own tomato soup. Found some recipes I had in cookbooks and I'm checking out that All recipes site.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> I've made it probably 3 times. I just added the can of cream corn and omitted the whole corn kernels. And I used the "better than bullion" vegetable that comes in jars as a base.
> 
> One thing I noticed, if you like the soup to be thick, don't add too much water while cooking the potatoes and onion. The can of cream corn seems to add liquid. I made some slight changes to the recipe but still really like it.


Thanks.  Good tips.  This looks like a good recipe to try.  I'd skip the bacon, for sure, and probably cut the corn kernels down by at least half.


----------



## helenbacque

I have a favorite soup that I make at least once a winter.  It begins with diced onion, celery, green pepper, garlic (sauteed) then a can of black beans and a can of hot Rotel tomatoes.  What's added depends on mood of the day. Sometimes nothing, sometimes rice, sometimes kielbasa sausage, whatever is in frig at moment.  Seasoned to taste, topped with grated cheese and served with warm corn tortillas.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Italian-style courgette soup Recipe
> 
> "This is the best courgette soup recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting textures and flavours."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Z" is for Courgettes....


Here is my courgette soup. I just ate a bowl. Just as I thought; mild, squashy and the cheese was perfect. Easy to make.


----------

